# A Cat Named Coopie



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this forum and decided to make my first post be about, obviously, my cat!

I have a black cat named Coopie. We don't now why we named him that, but one day my family just started calling him that. His name was originally going to be Jo-Jo, but that's probably more of a girl cat's name.

My cat was a stray when my family first got him and he is the one who found us. He stayed by our door and after months of no response to our signs and ads for "found cat", we decided to keep him.

I have had Coopie for six years and through these years he has brought me such joy. Coopie is a people cat and loves to greet me when I come home. Coopie is so affectionate and whenever people are upset or angry he somehow knows and he comes to us and comforts us.

Sorry if this has been boring for anyone, I wanted to write about my cat for anyone who wanted to know! I am sure that I will have a terrific time on this cat forum and I'm so glad that I found it!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! Coopie sounds like a great cat  

I am going to move your post to Say Meow, which is our forum for new members to introduce themselves. Then we can give you a proper greeting


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there, you sound like you have a sweet kitty on your hands. I'm sure you'll enjoy the forum & welcome


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome....I love black cats...I have two of them :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , any pictures? :wink:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## ilovepiratecats (Jul 16, 2006)

My kitties say hi to yours!! meow!


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

> Welcome, any pictures?


I did have some pictures, but not any at the moment. I had to clear out my files because I had too many and they were around two years old. I've had Coopie for six years, and he is quite a people person! If my family and I leave to go on vacation, when we get back he meows nonstop and sticks to us like glue for about twenty-four hours! I'll take more pictures of him and post them here and around the forum soon!


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone have pictures of their cats that they'd like to share? 

Here is a picture of my sister's cat, Misty:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sparkle kitty, we all like to talk about our kitties, so don't be shy about it at all! You would love the forum, "Meet my Kitty."


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Misty is cute  , I recently posted pictures in Meet My Kitty, that's usually where the pictures are :wink: .


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, I just barely posted some pictures of Coopie today in 'Meet My Kitty.' You can go and check them out!


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

I will, welcome!


----------

